# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή 2014

## alex1974

Καλη Χρονια και καλη σεζον σε ολους μας , ευχομαι σε ολους μας υγεια και γερα πουλακια !
Φετος ( 2 χρονια απειριας ) αποφασισα να κανω 2-3 βηματα πιο "μπροστα"  για το χομπι μου ( και την προσωπικη μου ψυχοθεραπεια......χαχαχα )
Εφτιαξα μια μικρη "πολυκατοικια" για εσωτερικο χωρο με ελεγχομενο  φωτισμο , εγω δεν τα πολυ καταφερνω αλλα ευτυχως πιανουν  τα χερια του....κουμπαρου μου !!! 
Ετσι ειπα να δοκιμασω να βαλω 5 αναπαραγωγες  φετος ( περυσι ειχα 2 ) γιατι ηταν τοσο τεραστια η χαρα μου για την  περσινη χρονια ( καταφερα ελαχιστα πραγματα αλλα και μονο οτι εδωσα  "ζωη" αυτο λεει πολλα για μενα !!!! ) που θελω να δοκιμασω  κατι.....παραπανω ! Εχω ξεκινησει εδω και 3 εβδομαδες πιο πλουσια τροφη (  συνδιασμο αυγοτροφης - αυγου σπορων και λιγο πολυβιταμινες στο νερο _MULTI VIT_  , τα λαχανικα τα εκοψαν.....ξαφνικα !! ) και αρχιζω σιγα σιγα να  μεγαλωνω την "ημερα" . Σε 2-3 περιπου εβδομαδες θα ειναι απο αποψη  φωτισμου οκ !! Η θερμοκρασια ειναι μεταξυ 17,5 εως 19,5 ! Τα ζευγαρια  ειναι 3 κοινα ( ενα περσινο ) και 2 γκλοστερ

----------


## xarhs

αλεξανδρε σου ευχομαι να γεμησεις πουλακια......!!!!

τελεια κατασκευη..!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Αλέξανδρε και Καλή χρονιά !!!

ΑΝ θες πες μας λίγα πράγματα για το φωτισμό, είναι λεντοταινια αν δεν κάνω λάθος...

Σκέφτομαι και εγώ να αλλάξω το σύστημα με λάμπες... αλλα την έχω ακούσει και 

αυτή τη λύση... όπως και να έχει καλή αναπαραγωγή !!!! 

καλή επιτυχία !!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Άψογα θα τα πας με τέτοια προετοιμασία. Μην αγχώνεσαι!!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό να γεμίσεις πουλάκια φέτος!!!

----------


## δημητρα

καλες αναπαραγωγες, πολυ ωραια ολα

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! και χρονια πολλα Αλεξανδρε. 

Ευχομαι το 2014 να πραγματοποιηθουν ολα τα ονειρα σου!!! 

Ολα ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα. 

Καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο!!!!

----------


## alex1974

> Καλησπέρα Αλέξανδρε και Καλή χρονιά !!!
> 
> ΑΝ θες πες μας λίγα πράγματα για το φωτισμό, είναι λεντοταινια αν δεν κάνω λάθος...
> 
> Σκέφτομαι και εγώ να αλλάξω το σύστημα με λάμπες... αλλα την έχω ακούσει και 
> 
> αυτή τη λύση... όπως και να έχει καλή αναπαραγωγή !!!! 
> 
> καλή επιτυχία !!!!!


Ναι , ταινια ειναι. Κοιταξα πολυ σο internet και σε ξενους ( επαγγελματιες ) εκτροφεις και ολοι ειχαν λαμπες εκτος απο εναν τυπο που μεσα σε καθε κλουβι ειχε δυο κουτακια στο μεγεθος του σπιρτου με φως ! Το βρηκα και εδω αλλα ηταν παλιας "εποχης" . Πιστευω οτι αν μπορουσα να βρω και ενα ρυθμιζομενω αυτοματα ντιμερ θα ηταν τελεια ολα !!! Αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω . Ετσι εβαλα δυο σειρες ταινια , μια μεγαλη και μια μικρη ωστε να αναβουν με καποια διαφορα στην ωρα και να δημιουργω ανατολη και δυση ! Το αποτελεσμα ειναι αρκετα καλο , ειμαι ευχαριστημενος . Ολα μαζι τα ηλεκτρικα δεν ξεπερασαν τα 40 ευρω
Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις ευχες σας , ευχομαι και σε εσας καλες αναπαραγωγες !

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλή χρονιά alex χρονια πολλά!!!!Καλή επιτυχία να έχεις,ευχομαι απο καρδιάς να τα πας εξαιρετικά

ωραία κατασκευή  :Happy0065:

----------


## alex1974

Θέλω την βοήθεια σας , μια περσινή ( αγορασμενη αρχές Δεκέμβρη και φουλ πυρωμενη ) καναρα η οποία περσι μου "έδωσε" 9 πουλακια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα φέτος ξανά μπήκε σε ζευγαρωστρα με τον ίδιο αρσενικό και ξεκίνησε όλη την διαδικασία....
Απο τα μέσα Δεκέμβρη ήταν τόσο πυρωμενη που θα "καθόταν" άνετα σε....όλους !!!!! Της έκανα κανονικά διατροφή προετοιμασίας και την ένωσαν αφού μαδαγε μέχρι και το......πλαστικό ! Οι περσινές τις γέννες τελείωσαν τον Μάιο και η πτερορροια της τον Αύγουστο χωρίς κανένα θέμα . Έβλεπα κανονικά κυνηγι απο τον αρσενικό και βατεματα αρκετά , τώρα.....τι θέλω να ρωτήσω !
εκανε φωλιά και πρώτη προσπάθεια για σταγόνας αλλά έβγαλε 2-3 όλα χωρίς τσόφλι και πολύ μικρά , αμέσως την χώρισα και ξεκίνησα ασβέστιο στο νερό ( το κόκκαλο σούπας και το αυγό υπάρχει πάντα....) Της έδωσα 5 ημέρες συνέχεια σταμάτησα για μια εβδομάδα ( την ξανά ένωσα , έφτιαξε φωλιά κτλ ) και της ξανά δίνω απο την Δευτέρα πάλι ασβέστιο στο νερό 
Σήμερα έκανε πάλι αυγό χωρίς τσόφλι !!!!!!
Τι κάνω τώρα ????
Περιμενω και βλέπω , δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω .

----------


## jk21

την χωριζεις ,την εχεις καπου που να μην ακουει τα αρσενικα ,της δινεις ασβεστιο με πολυβιταμινη να εχει d3  ,της παρεχεις γυρη , καπως περισσοτερο λιναροσπορο στο μιγμα αν βρεις , αν εχεις bella di note και αυτο λιγο ανεγμιγμενο σε αυγοτροφη .Αν εχεις ορεξη να κανεις αυγοτροφη ,καποια συνταγη που να εχει γαλα ,ακομα καλυτερα 

σε κανενα 15νθημερο ,αναλογα αν δεν σου εχει ξανακανει αυγο χωρις τσοφλι ,την ξαναενωνεις 

γνωμη .δεν ειμαι απολυτος

----------


## mitsman

Θα ηθελα να την δεις απο κατω να μου πεις αν εχει λιπος ή οχι..... στην κοιλια αλλα και πανω απο το στερνο.... 
Μια πολυβιταμινη ΑD3E θα την βοηθησει, ΑΑΝΝΝΝΝ δεν ειναι προβλημα ορμονικο, σπανια απο ελειψη ασβεστιου εχουμε τετοια προβληματα, συνηθως ειναι ελειψη βιταμινης D3- φωσφόρου που βοηθανε στην καλυτερη απορρόφηση του ασβεστίου είτε "γυναικολογικό"!

----------


## alex1974

> την χωριζεις ,την εχεις καπου που να μην ακουει τα αρσενικα ,της δινεις ασβεστιο με πολυβιταμινη να εχει d3  ,της παρεχεις γυρη , καπως περισσοτερο λιναροσπορο στο μιγμα αν βρεις , αν εχεις bella di note και αυτο λιγο ανεγμιγμενο σε αυγοτροφη .Αν εχεις ορεξη να κανεις αυγοτροφη ,καποια συνταγη που να εχει γαλα ,ακομα καλυτερα 
> 
> σε κανενα 15νθημερο ,αναλογα αν δεν σου εχει ξανακανει αυγο χωρις τσοφλι ,την ξαναενωνεις 
> 
> γνωμη .δεν ειμαι απολυτος


Δημητρη ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να την "βαλω" καπου ωστε να μην ακουει αρσενικους ! Στο μπαλκονι εχω 2 αρσενικους που εχουν αρχισει και "λενε" συνεχεια και μεσα στο σπιτι οπου κανω την προετοιμασια - αναπαραγωγη εχω τους αλλους 2 αρσενικους που κελαιδανε για να "ριξουν" τις θυληκες τους......Ασε που αν την βαλω σε αλλο μερος χωρις τεχνητο φωτισμο θα της αλλαξω τα..."φωτα" ξαφνηκα !!!! Το μονο που μπορω να κανω ειναι να την χωρισω απο τον "δικο" της η' να της βαλω ψευτικα αυγα για να την....ξεγελασω για καμια 10-15 ημερες !!!!

----------


## alex1974

> Θα ηθελα να την δεις απο κατω να μου πεις αν εχει λιπος ή οχι..... στην κοιλια αλλα και πανω απο το στερνο.... 
> Μια πολυβιταμινη ΑD3E θα την βοηθησει, ΑΑΝΝΝΝΝ δεν ειναι προβλημα ορμονικο, σπανια απο ελειψη ασβεστιου εχουμε τετοια προβληματα, συνηθως ειναι ελειψη βιταμινης D3- φωσφόρου που βοηθανε στην καλυτερη απορρόφηση του ασβεστίου είτε "γυναικολογικό"!


Δημητρη θα κοιταξω αυριο και θα σου πω , αν και νομιζω δεν εχει λιπος !!! Πολυβιταμινες της δινω της multi vit αλλα θα παω αυριο να παρω και αυτη . Μαζι με το αυγο το φρεσκο ( παντα μαζι με το τσοφλι ) δινω την μια μερα αυγοτροφη , την αλλη  *Chια*  μαζι με σουσαμι ( απο γνωστο super market -  δεν το πολυ τρωνε....) και μετα παλι αυγοτροφη ( δυστυχως παντα του εμποριου )

----------


## jk21

σιγουρα ανατροπες αποτομες στο φωτισμο ειναι λαθος 

κανε οτι νομιζεις σωστοτερο ,ωστε να προλαβεις να την ενισχυσεις διατροφικα και ισως ορμονικα αν μπορει να γινει .Γυρη , λιναροσπορος ,bella di note ισως μπορουν να βοηθησουν και στην ορμονικη ισορροπια αν ισχυει στα πουλια οτι και στο θηλυκο φυλο των ανθρωπων

----------


## alex1974

Δημητρη εχω στεναχωρηθει γιατι αυτη η καναρα μου ( εκτος οτι ειναι η "πρωτη" μου !!!! καταλαβαινεις....) ειναι υπερβολικα ησυχη ( την ταιζω με το χερι....) και εβγαλε περυσι πολυ καλα πουλια ! Θα προσπαθησω να κανω οτι καλυτερο μπορω , τα παντα δηλαδη....
Το _bella di note  ( ειδα ειναι σποροι ) μπορω να το δινω ξεχωρηστα απο ολους τους αλλους , μονο του σε μια ταιστρα ?
Και ποια πολυβιταμινη να βαζω την multi vit η' την_ _ΑD3E ?
Σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο ( Δημητρηδες !!!! )_

----------


## mitsman

Εγω προσωπικα θα εδινα την Ad3E.... σε συνδιασμο με την μουλτι.... ειναι απαραιτητες βιταμινες Ad3E και οσο και να προσπαθεις με την διατροφη ΟΣΟ και αν προσπαθεις, παντα καποια ελειψη θα εχουν τα πουλακια.... οποτε μια ποικιλια βιταμινων ΣΥΝ τις πολυ βασικες Αd3E πιστευω θα βοηθησουν!

----------


## jk21

AΛΕΞ το bella di note σπανια το τρωνε μονο τους σκετο .Στην αυγοτροφη ανεμειγμενο θα ελεγα

πολυβιταμινη οποια νομιζεις απο δικια σου αλλη εμπειρια ή που σου προτεινουν αλλοι που την εχουν ηδη χρησιμοποιησει και εινα ευχαριστημενοι πχ αυτη που λεει ο Δημητρης ,αλλα ποτε συνδιασμο δυο που εχουν τις ιδιες λιποδιαλυτες μεσα τους και η multivit της bogena οσο και η ad3e 
εχουν και οι δυο και βιτ Α και βιτ D3 και βιτ E .Δεν κανει γιατι οι λιποδιαλυτες συνηθως απο τις εταιριες προτεινονται σε συγκεκριμενες δοσολογιες λιγο κατω απο τα ανωτατα μη τοξικα ορια και ο συνδιασμος τους την ιδια στιγμη κουραζει το συκωτι ,αν οχι κατι πιο επικινδυνο

----------


## alex1974

> Θα ηθελα να την δεις απο κατω να μου πεις αν εχει λιπος ή οχι..... στην κοιλια αλλα και πανω απο το στερνο.... 
> Μια πολυβιταμινη ΑD3E θα την βοηθησει, ΑΑΝΝΝΝΝ δεν ειναι προβλημα ορμονικο, σπανια απο ελειψη ασβεστιου εχουμε τετοια προβληματα, συνηθως ειναι ελειψη βιταμινης D3- φωσφόρου που βοηθανε στην καλυτερη απορρόφηση του ασβεστίου είτε "γυναικολογικό"!


Δημητρη καλημέρα , κοίταξα την κοιλιά της δεν έχει καθόλου λίπος ούτε στο λαιμό . 
Σημερα δεν έκανε κανένα αυγό και η κοιλιά της είναι ¨γεματη¨

----------


## jk21

Εχει αλλαξει συμπεριφορα και κινειται στον πατο του κλουβιου ή ειναι οπως παντα κινητικη στις πατηθρες; θα ελεγα να δωσεις σημερα και πολυβιταμινη με d3 και ασβεστιο και να την εχεις οσο γινεται πιο ζεστα

----------


## alex1974

Ειναι πολυ "ζωντανη" οπως παντα , κατω δεν εχει κατεβει σχεδον ποτε ! Δεν καθεται στις πατηθρες αλλα στην φωλια . Βγαινει για να φαει , κανει καμια βολτα και μετα στην φλια της . Οταν ειναι εκτος θα πεταξει κανονικα , θα πλυθει , θα φαει και θα κανει τις ακαθαρσιες της στην αλλη πλευρα του κλουβιου που δεν ειναι η φωλια.....Αυτο που κανει μονο ( και το εκανε και περυσι μαζι με καποιες φορες που....."βλεπει" κινδυνο ) ειναι εναν περιεργο ηχο τσι-τσι οταν πλησιαζω απο το "πουθενα" , κατι σαν συνθημα !!! Σημερα τελειωνω την 5 ημερα σερυ ασβεστιο ( και δευτερη εβδομαδα με ενδιαμεσω κενο 5 ημερων )και απο αυριο ξεκιναω μερα παρα μερα την πολυβιταμινη

----------


## ninos

Το πρόβλημα αυτό το εμφάνισε πέρυσι και μια δική μου κανάρα στην δεύτερη γέννα και στα τελευταία αυγά (4ο ή 5ο δεν θυμάμαι). Φέτος το καλοκαίρι παρουσίασε πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα και πάλι στην δεύτερη γέννα. Δεν έχω πάει ποτέ σε 3η γέννα, όποτε δεν γνωρίζω τι θα μπορούσε να συμβεί, αλλά έχω καταλήξει πως μάλλον είναι κάποιο ορμονικό θέμα που εμφανίζεται. 

Θα σου έλεγα μην την κουράζεις άλλο και την άνοιξη πλέων βάλε την πάλι για αναπαραγωγή

----------


## alex1974

Θελω την βοηθεια σας , ειναι η θυληκια μου που εκανε αυγα χωρις τσοφλια ! Της εχω αρχισει AD3E εδω και δυο ημερες και σημερα ειπα να δω ξανα και την κοιλια της ! Πριν 2-3 ημερες που την ειχα δει δεν ειχε τιποτα , σημερα ( τωρα....) παρατηρισα κατι που δεν μου αρεσει.....Εσεις βλεπετε κατι ? Ειναι παρα πολυ ενεργητικη , τρωει και γενικα εχει μια πολυ καλα παρουσια στο κλουβι !
 zoom  zoom

----------


## jk21

εχω την εντυπωση οτι χαμηλα ετοιμαζει αυγο .δες πως δεν ειναι μυτερη αλλα στρογγυλευει το κορμι της στο τελος .Οσο την βλεπεις κινητικη μην ανησυχεις αλλα δωσε και ασβεστιο .Στη δευτερη φωτο ,φαινεται αχνα το συκωτι ,αλλα δεν δειχνει ασθενεια .Εχει στο δερμα ενα σημαδακι κιτρινο εξωτερικο αλλα δεν ξερω τι ειναι 

ριξε μια ματια και στο τελευταιο ποστ εδω  *ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής*που εχω επισυναψει ενα ξενο αρθρακι

----------


## alex1974

Ευτυχως γιατι εμενα με προβληματισε αυτο το σημαδακι στην μεση της κοιλιας της ! Σαν σπυρακι ειναι !!!! Παω να της βαλω την camera ωστε να την παρακολουθω καλυτερα....
Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ το παρακολουθεις απλα μην μεγαλωσει .Δερματικο μοιαζει και οχι εσωτερικο

----------


## alex1974

Ξεκινησαμε και εμεις......
Στην μια θυληκια εχω το πρωτο αυγο και η αλλη εφτιαξε φωλια ( και οι δυο γλοστερακια....)

----------


## YELLOW

Αντε με το καλο Αλεξ , να ξεκινανε και οι γκλοστεραδες σιγα-σιγα ...

----------


## xarhs

αλεξ με το καλο ρε φιλε...!!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια ΑΛΕΞ !

----------


## kostas13

Με το καλο Αλεξανδρε

----------


## antonisveria

καλη αρχη Αλεξανδρε...

----------


## panagiotisgloster

αντε με το καλο....αλεξανδρε!!!τελικα οι γκλοστεραδες ειμαστε αρκετοι...κι  εμενα κλωσανε η μια 3 αυγα η αλλη 6 μερες κ η αλλη 4 3 μερες !!!!κ εχω ακομα 2 ζευγαρια που δεν ειναι ετοιμα ακομη...

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη  με το καλο ,περιμενουμε και δικο σου αντιστοιχο θεμα !

----------


## Γιούρκας

Ααααλλλεεεξξξ καλη αρχη φιλαρακο, σ ευχομαι τα καλύτερα

----------


## alex1974

Ξεκίνησε και η άλλη μου θυληκια ( glostet )  και είμαστε στο δεύτερο αυγό !
Μια χαρά Παναγιώτη , βρισκόμαστε σιγά σιγά !!!!
Καλη αρχή και καλή σεζόν να έχεις

----------


## alex1974

Η μια εκανε 4 αυγα και η αλλη 7...... 

Απο σημερα ξεκιναμε την "σκληρη" δουλεια......

----------


## johnakos32

Με το καλο Αλεξανδρε!!!! ευχομαι ολα ενσπορα αν και καλο ειναι σε αυτην με τα 7 να βγουν 2 ασπορα μην χασεις πουλακια απο ασιτια , σε αυτη την περιπτωση η κρεμουλα η στο αλλο ζευγαρι αν ταιζει καλα! ποτε σκανε  τα πρωτα?

----------


## lagreco69

Ωραιος!! ο Αλεξανδρος. 

Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Αλεξ !

εμενα παντως με μπερδευουν τα δυο κεντρικα αυγα που ειναι πιο γαλαζωπα ... κανονικα τετοιο ειναι το χρωμα του τελευταιου ... σιγουρα εχεις ενα θηλυκο στο κλουβι;

----------


## alex1974

> καλη συνεχεια Αλεξ !
> 
> εμενα παντως με μπερδευουν τα δυο κεντρικα αυγα που ειναι πιο γαλαζωπα ... κανονικα τετοιο ειναι το χρωμα του τελευταιου ... σιγουρα εχεις ενα θηλυκο στο κλουβι;


Ναι σιγουρα !!!! Αυτη ξεκινησε και ξεχασε να......σταματησει !!
Λογικα σε καμια 10 ημερς θα "βγουνε"....
Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## geo_ilion

τι να πω μηπως εχει κανα γονιδιο απο κουνελα η μικρη σου . . . 
εχεις δει βατεμα ε;

----------


## alex1974

Καλημερα σας
Το ζευγαρι με τα 7 αυγα ειχε , 3 ασπορα και 4 ενσπορα . Δυστυχως η "τεχνολογια" αυτη την φορα δεν καταφερε να ερθει κοντα στην......φυση !!! Την 9 ημερα εκλεισαν τα φωτα και η θυληκια εμεινε εκτος φωλιας ( ηταν η μοναδικη βραδια που δεν μπορουσα να ελεγξω τις φωλιες.....) , το αποτελεσμα ηταν να παγωσουν τα αυγα ( την βρηκα το πρωι εκτος και τα αυγα κρυα.....) και να σταματησει η κυηση στα 3 απο τα 4 αυγα...!!!! Ευτυχως τουλαχιστον μπηκε αμεσως το πρωι στην φωλια και σωθηκε το....ενα !!
Στο ζευγαρι με τα 4 αυγα , τα 3 ειναι ενσπορα και 1 ασπορο αλλα τα αφηνω μεσα σαν "σκαλι" για τα αλλα !!!! Μεσα στην εβδομαδα περιμενω να σκασουνε και αυτα με το καλο.....
Συμπερασμα :καλη η τεχνολογια αλλα τιποτα σαν την φυση.....! Στην φυση ειναι "πολυ" δυσκολο καποια θυληκια να χαση τον δρομο της !!!!
Τα αλλα 3 ζευγαρια ακομα με.....ταλαιπωρουν ( μαλλον οι θυληκες τα....αρσενικα !!! ) πολυ κυνηγι για βατεμα σας λεω.....!
Σημερα ηρθε στα χερια μου και αλλο ενα ζευγαρι γκλοστερ , ξεκιναει προετοιμασια καραντινας παραλληλα με διατροφη !

----------


## YELLOW

Aλεξανδρε λυπαμαι για τα ατυχημα της τεχνολογιας αλλα ελπιζω με το καλο να ερθουν τα πρωτα μικρα και να παρεις την αναμενόμενη χαρά .

----------


## alex1974

Το "πρωτο" γκλοστερακι της νεας χρονιας !

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!! να σου κλαρωσει Αλεξανδρε. 

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να το χαίρεσαι φίλε μου!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό στο κλαρί!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Να σου ζήσει Αλέξανδρε!

----------


## YELLOW

Αλεξανδρε να σου ζησει φιλε , κορωνάτο έτσι?

----------


## antonisveria

Αλεξανδρε να σου ζησει..... και γρηγορα στο κλαδι.....

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο και στο κλαρι
καλη συνεχεια . . .

----------


## alex1974

Καλημερα θελω τα "φωτα" σας σε αυτη την καναρα ( ποστ 22 - τελικα δεν εκανε κανενα αυγο !!!! )
Επειδη ηθελε παρα πολυ να ξανα γινει μανα ( καθοτανε μονη της 10-12 ημερες στην φωλια !!!! )  και λογο μιας ευγενικης χορηγιας απο αλλη μου καναρα ( πηρα ενα αυγο της και εκατσε αμεσωσ και το κλωσσαει σαν δικο της..... ) τελικα μαλλον θα "αποκτησει" παιδι και μετα θα την χωρισω εντελως για φετος ωστε να ξεκουραστει !
Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι ? Αν και η κοιλια της ειναι καθαρη οι κουτσουλιες τις ειναι "νερο" , δεν βλεπω πηξιμω !! Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει κατι μεταδοτικο προς το μικρο ?
Το χρωμα και την υφη απο τις κουτσουλις δεν μπορω να τις δω γιατι εχω πελετ και επειδη ειναι και ο αρσενικος μαζι ! Αλλα οταν την βλεπω να κανει......φευγει σαν νερο !

----------


## jk21

οταν κανουν την κουτσουλια ,ετσι φαινεται 

να δουμε φωτο ,πανω σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας .βαλε εστω προσωρινα και ειναι ενδιαφερον να υπαρχουν και κουτσουλιες του αρσενικου για συγκριση

----------


## toykaki

7 αυγα(δεν πιστευω να τα πηρες απο αλλη θυλικια και να τα εβαλες εκει για να τα βγαλεις φωτο??Πλακα κανω  εννοειται)?μπραβο...4 το ανωτερο που εχω πετυχει εγω εδω και 3-4 χρονια που ασχολουμαι...με το καλο  :Happy:

----------


## mixalisss

7 αυγα σου εκανε το πλασμα??? μπραβοοοοοοο!!!!!!

----------


## toykaki

Και εγω το απορισα  :Happy:

----------


## alex1974



----------


## Efthimis98

Αλέξανδρε είναι τόσο όμορφη αυτή η οικογενειακή στιγμή... !!  :Happy:

----------


## antonisveria

Αλέξανδρε είναι τόσο όμορφα όλα μαζί,μπράβο σου.....

----------


## jk21

χιλιες φορες να δω και να ξαναδω καναρινια ,τετοιες τυπαρες σαν τα γκλοστερ δεν προκειται να συναντησω !

να τα χαιρεσαι !!!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

να χαιρεσαι την οικογενεια των καναρινιων σου καλη συνεχεια

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι να ειναι γερα και καλη συνεχεια με πολλες φατσες

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Φιλε μου να τα χαιρεσαι και καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μπράβο για τη δουλειά, και τις προσπάθειές σου Αλέξανδρε!! Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά! Είναι κουκλάκια! Φανταστική η... οικογενειακή foto!
Kαλή... εξέλιξη και στ' άλλα θηλυκά εύχομαι!

----------


## alex1974

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια , έχουμε περάσει στην δεύτερη γέννα σιγά.....σιγά !
Καλες αναπαραγωγές και σε εσάς !
Δημητρη τελικά την θυληκια που δεν "γεννούσε" την χώρισα εντελώς . Τέλος για εκείνη αυτή η ¨χρονια¨ , του χρόνου πάλι με το καλό !!!!!!

----------


## alex1974

Καλημερα εχθες πηρα δραστικα μετρα  και σημερα τα εβαλα μπρος !!!!
Επειδη τα αλλα δυο μου κοινα ζευγαρια δεν εκαναν "τιποτα" τα χωρισα και στο ενα αλλαξα το αρσενικο και το αλλο το χωρισα εντελως . Αγορασα μια λευκη θυληκια καναρα , την ξεκινησα απο εχθες καραντινα και θα την ενωσω με τον αλλο αρσενικο  !
Αυτο που βλεπω φετος ειναι οτι τα κοινα δεν εχουν καταφερει να παρουν μπρος ( 3,5 μηνες τωρα.....) σε αντιθεση με τα 2 ζευγαρια γκλοστερ που εχουν ξεκινησει !! Ετσι απο τα 5 αρχικα ζευγαρια εχουν παραμεινει τα 2 μονο οπως εχουν , εχω αγορασει και φτιαξει ενα τριτο ζευγαρι γκλοστερ ( τελειωνει αυτη την εβδομαδα η προετοιμασια τους μαζι με την καραντινα ) και θα βαλω μονο 2 κοινα ζευγαρια ( για το γαμωτο , χαχαχαχα ) !

----------


## YELLOW

Αλεξανδρε καλη επιτυχια στα καινουργια πραγματα που προσπαθεις . Δυστυχως φιλε οταν βαζεις αρκετα ζευγαρια ποτε δεν πανε τα πραγματα οπως τα εχεις εσυ και εγω στο μυαλο μας !! αλλα θα πετυχουν με την πρωτη αλλα καθολου και αλλα θα προκυψουν ανελπιστα ... αυτη ειναι πολλες φορες και η ολη μαγεια της ενασχολησης .

----------


## alex1974

Καλημερα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας καποιες φωτογραφιες , ειναι απο τα 2 μου ζευγαρια γκλοστερ !










Και τα μεγαλυτερα.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι τόσο όμορφα, φτου τους!!  :Happy:

----------


## gpapjohn

όντως είναι κουκλιά τα γλοστεράκια! Να σου ζήσουν Αλέξανδρε.

----------


## Gardelius

Πανέμορφες Φάτσες ! ! !   ::

----------


## johnakos32

Πανέμορφα και πεντακάθαρα μπράβο Αλεξ!!

----------


## jk21

πανεμορφα !!!! οι emo φατσουλες ειναι παντα σκετη γλυκα !

----------


## jorgito

μπράβο σου Άλεξ !!
με αυτά που βλέπω, με .. gloster με βλέπω ...  :Cool0037:   τι φάτσες είναι αυτές απίθανες !!

καλή συνέχεια  ::

----------


## antonisveria

κουκλακια ειναι τα ατιμα μπραβο σου Αλεξ.....

----------


## geo_ilion

πανεμορφα ειναι τα μικρουλια σου να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## xarhs

> Καλημερα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας καποιες φωτογραφιες , ειναι απο τα 2 μου ζευγαρια γκλοστερ !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Μπραβο Αλεξανδρε!!!!!!!!!!!!!! καλες και επιτυχημενες αναπαραγωγες ευχομαι!!!! και φροντισε να ταιριαξει με καποιον η δικια μου χαχα

----------


## alex1974

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια , ευχομαι πραγματικα και σε εσας τα καλυτερα !!!!
Ειναι μοναδικο συναισθημα οταν απο το μηδεν δινεις....ζωη !!!!
Χαρη η δικη σου δεν "καθεται" με τιποτα , τωρα της εβαλα τον........4 αρσενικο στην σειρα !!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

> Χαρη η δικη σου δεν "καθεται" με τιποτα , τωρα της εβαλα τον........4 αρσενικο στην σειρα !!!!!


To μηλο κατω απο την μηλια θα πεσει..χαχαχα
Χαρη ποιοι οι γονεις της κουκλας του Αλεξ?

----------


## xarhs

ο ατιμος ο σατινε το μετεδωσε μαλλον αυτο το γονιδιο...... και εγω φετος τα ιδια επαθα...

----------


## johnakos32

> ο ατιμος ο σατινε το μετεδωσε μαλλον αυτο το γονιδιο...... και εγω φετος τα ιδια επαθα...


Αυτος που ελεγες οτι δεν ηθελε καμια θηλυκια μετα απο λιγο?
εχει σχεση αυτη του Αλεξ με τον δικο σου που προσπαθησες να βαλεις φετος στον Βολο αλλα δεν ταιριαζαν?

----------


## alex1974

Την #@$%$$@@ με εχει τρελανει ( χαχαχαχαχα ) στο τελος θα μπω εγω στο κλουβι !!!!!!
Δινει φιλια σε ολους ( και στους τρεις....για τον τεταρτο σε λιγες ημερες θα σας πω...! ) και την κρισιμη ωρα οχι απλος δεν καθεται , τους κανει επιθεση.....κιολας !

----------


## johnakos32

Eiναι πυρωμενη κανονικα?

----------


## alex1974

> Eiναι πυρωμενη κανονικα?


Θα σε....."γελασω" !!!!!
Νομιζω ναι αλλα ειναι τελικα παρα πολυ δυσκολη !
Της εβαλα και εσωτερικη φωλια μπας και δεν ηθελε την εξωτερικη , τι να κανω και εγω.....περιμενω !

----------


## jk21

Μια γυναικα δυσκολη πεφτει ,μονο αν δει οτι μπορει να χασει καποιον που θεωρει δεδομενο  ...

αλλη γυναικα εχεις  διαθεσιμη;

----------


## panos70

οταν οι ορμονες της χτυπησουν στο κοκκινο τοτε θα διαλεξει εναν οπωσδηποτε μην ανησυχεις

----------


## alex1974

Ναι εχω Δημητρη αλλα επειδη της δινουμε αγωγη δεν γινεται να την βαλω τωρα με καποιον !
Οποτε λεω να την αφησω και αν...."κατσει" , "εκατσε" !!!!
Τι λετε ?

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσες να την βαλεις διπλα με χωρισμα σαν δολωμα ,αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι θα πυρωσει και κεινη η καημενουλα και δεν ειναι σωστο 

προχωρας οπως εισαι και οτι γινει

----------


## alex1974

Ωραια , ευχαριστω !
Αντε να δουμε τι θα....δουμε !

----------


## alex1974

Λοιπον τα 2 κοινα μου ζευγαρια δεν εχουν κανει τιποτα μεχρι τωρα , μονο φιλια και "ουσια".........μηδεν !!!!
Πηρα την αποφαση ( επιτελους.....) και εδωσα ενα τελος σε αυτη την κατασταση , χωρισα τα κοινα και τα χαρισα !!!!
Εδωσα τους αρσενικους και την μια μου θυληκια , την αλλη την κρατησα γιατι ειναι δωρο του Χαρη !
Φετος τελικα θα αρκεστω στα 3 ζευγαρια γκλοστερ και απο του χρονου πρωτα ο θεος , θα ασχοληθω μονο με τα γκλοστερ .
Ανασκοπηση για γκλοστερ.....
Τα δυο μου ζευγαρια προετοιμαζονται για την τριτη τους γεννα και το τριτο ζευγαρι ειναι στην μεση της.....πρωτης !
Σε λιγες ημερες θα ανεβασω φωτο ( λογο χρονου δεν εχω προλαβει μεχρι τωρα )

----------


## johnakos32

Aλεξ καλη συνεχεια αν το ειχες παρει αποφαση να ασχοληθεις μονο με γκλοστερ καλα εκανες και τα εδωσες και εγω το ιδιο εκανα , τωρα το οτι δεν εκαναν κατι δεν το κρινω απιθανο για πουλια που πιθανον εχουν γεννηθει Ιουνιο μηνα εξαλλου τωρα ειναι η εποχη τους ...

----------


## alex1974

Γεια σας , επειδη τοσο καιρο δεν "βρηκα" χρονο για να ανεβασω νεες φωτο πιστευω οτι τωρα ειναι μια "καλη" στιγμη !

Αυτο ειναι το περιπου 3 μηνων και ειδη ξεκινησε και προσπαθει να...."τραγουδησει" , για αυτο ειπα να τον βαλω μονο του ωστε να "τρεξει" καλυτερα !!!!






Εδω η "μανα" εχει περασει στην δευτερη της γεννα , εκανε 4 αυγα και την τριτη ημερα βρηκα 3 αυγα οπου τα κλωσαει συνεχεια μεχρι σημερα !! Μαλλον ηταν ασπορο και..."εξαφανιστηκε" !!!! Και απο την αλλη μερια ειναι τα 3 μικρα περιπου 28 -29 ημερων με χωρισμα....






Και το τριτο μου ζευγαρι με τα 4 μικρα στην 16 ημερα περιπου απο την 2 γεννα τους , τους εχω βαλει νεα φωλια και σε 1-2 ημερες θα ξεκινησου για την 3 γεννα με το καλο....!!!!






Αυτα για ...... τωρα !!!!

----------


## HarrisC

Mπραβο Αλεξ,ωραιες καταστασεις!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Αλέξανδρε και χρόνια Πολλά !!! 

να σου ζήσουν τα κουκλάκια σου !!!

Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι !

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες!!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Να σου ζήσουν τα γκλοστεράκια σου Αλέξανδρε, πανέμορφα.

----------


## jk21

Αλεξ να τα χαιρεσαι !!!


* ριξε μια ματια την κοιλιτσα του cinnamon

----------


## alex1974

Καλημερα σας , σημερα τελειωσε πιο νωρις η "καθαριοτητα" ( επειδη σηκωθηκαμε απο της 7 λες και θα παμε για το....γαλα ) και ειπα να μοιραστω μαζι σας καποιες νεες φωτογραφιες....
Αυτη ειναι η κλουβα μου με τα απογαλακτισμενα μικρα.....
 zoom
Εδω ειναι 4 μικρα 27-28 ημερων με χωρισμα επειδη στην αλλη πλευρα ειναι σε διαδικασια γεννας οι γονεις τους.....
 zoom  zoom
Εδω ειναι το μικρο 28 ημερων μαζι με τους γονεις , η μητερα κλωσσαει 3 αυγα ! Σε 1-2 ημερες θα παει μονο του στην κλουβα , δεν πλησιαζει καθολου την φωλια !
 
  zoom

----------


## amastro

Μπράβο Άλεξ.
Φοβερές φάτσες. Πανέμορφα, τι να λέμε τώρα.

----------


## ninos

Πολυ όμορφα όλα. Μπράβο

----------


## douriakos

Πανεμορφα!

----------


## geo_ilion

αλεξανδρε βλεπω πολλα ομορφα σκουφια να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## johnakos32

Υπεροχα !

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφα να ειναι γερα

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ  ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι, εχεις βαλει τιμπραντο με γκλοστερ? η σιναμον που σου ειχε πει ο Δημητρη ειναι στις φωτο νομιζω δε την βλεπω

----------


## alex1974

> πολυ  ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι, εχεις βαλει τιμπραντο με γκλοστερ? η σιναμον που σου ειχε πει ο Δημητρη ειναι στις φωτο νομιζω δε την βλεπω


Καλημέρα όχι είναι μόνο γκλοστερ
Η σιναμον ειναι το μικρό που το είχανε "μαδησει" οι γονείς !

----------

